# special conditions



## jay (Feb 14, 2003)

I have been told by many, but I would like to have further comfimation by board members. I would like to know how important it is to have exact hardness as the wild perameters to breed red bellied piranhas. or a ph of 6.8. Also would a spawn aid made by tropical science be very useful from anyone eleses past experience. It contains a special form of l lysine to trigger spawning. It says it is absorbed by the microscopic membranes in a fishes gills, and will stimulate the natural spawning cycle. Also will it be wise to mix the blackwater extract with this aid. ( i don't believe its any harm,but my girlfriend bugged me to ask) Also could anyone give me a proper dossage of blackwater extract for a 130 gallon? because I put in the suggested dossage and my water is pretty damn clear. I do not have any carbon in my filter.( which is a ehiem 2217)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont know all the specifics, but I know someone in my area that breed reds in a ph of 8.3. I dont know if these were wild or f1 reds.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

8.3 is high.
wes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I know it is, just relaying some info. My tapwater high7.5-8 and I dont really want to mess with it so I did some checking around and that is what I found out.


----------



## jay (Feb 14, 2003)

f1 reds whats that? also what your saying is that it isn't too important to stay within exact conditions of the wild. Thats what I thought.







I have read a lot from many piranha message boards and other people have had spawning in many ph levels. I would still like some responses from other members if thats cool. Mainly about the spawn aid.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If I remember correctly, f1 means first generation tank bred (f0 = wild caught).
Correct me if I'm wrong, though.


----------



## jay (Feb 14, 2003)

I was guessing that







thanx for clearifying that. Also I still would like some input on the spawn aids please.


----------



## jay (Feb 14, 2003)

so I am guessing the spawn aid is garbage? Does anyone also know how important it is to have a ph of 6.8?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Piranha's are quite hardy fish, and will tolerate a pretty wide range of pH values. Of course, the more accurate you'll simulate the conditions of their natural habitat, the better it is for the fish...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

reds will breed in almost any condition.


----------

